# Como se sabe que potencia maxima puede reproducir un parlante?



## darkpipe (Oct 9, 2008)

Como hago para saber esto para no quemar el parlante


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2008)

Esto no se puede saber, es cuestión de adivinar de acuerdo al aspecto del parlante y tipo de construcción.

Buscaste información por marca y/o modelo ?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2008)

Un poquito de matemática:

Potencia (P) = V * I
V = I * R  entonces I = V / R

De esas dos, P = V * (V / R).

Por otro lado, y sin entrar en detalles, al circular una corriente por un conductor aparece calor (por eso los parlantes se calientan)

Entonces la potencia del parlante depende de cuánto calor pueda disipar y de cuánto voltaje pueda soportar el esmalte aislante de la bobina. Si le ponés demasiado voltaje (o sea, más potencia, según la ecuación de arriba) y se "pincha" la aislación, entra en corto. 
Si no se "pincha" pero se calienta más de lo que puede soportar el esmalte, se quema y entra en corto.

La potencia depende de esos dos factores: La disipación y la aislación que pueda darte el esmalte. A ojo y con un poco de experiencia se puede estimar la potencia, pero no es un método muy exacto. Hacele caso a Fogonazo y buscá el dato en algún manual o página de internet.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2008)

la potencia suele estar impresa del lado de atras  así es menos lío


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 7, 2008)

Te digo con seguridad que no se puede... porque depende de las caracteristicas constructivas.
Por ej hay algunos de 12" con una potencia de 250W y otros con mas de 600w... lo que cambia es la excursion maxima del cono entre otras cosas.


----------

